# MALES: Do you like girly girls or tomboys?



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

In terms of appearance:

Do you like feminine girls or those who are tomboys?

In terms of personality:

Do you like feminine girls or those who are tomboys?




(About the thread title, you've earned it.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Feminine for both


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Both types.


----------



## rahzim (May 22, 2017)

She and Her Darkness said:


> In terms of appearance:
> 
> Do you like feminine girls or those who are tomboys?
> 
> ...


I speak for every guy here. The more attractive one.:boogie


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I like PJ Harvey in this music video






and











etc

And occasional photos of mild-moderate goths.

(don't worry I didn't vote in your poll lol)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I prefer feminine. 

I'm not sure exactly what a tomboy is, but I picture a girl with a bunch of brothers making fart jokes and punching people on the arm :lol

I don't really find that behavior attractive in general, man or woman.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i've liked both types. probably lean a bit more towards the tomboy side. I get intimidated more by the other end of the spectrum


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the look of women in classy dresses at classy bars. Usually women like that are taken by metro looking men. 

Reminds me of what my mum used to wear (retro dresses).


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Karsten said:


> I prefer feminine.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what a tomboy is, but* I picture a girl with a bunch of brothers making fart jokes and punching people on the arm :lol*
> 
> I don't really find that behavior attractive in general, man or woman.


I actually do as well lol I figured others would not have the same connotations with that word.

Here's what i was going for:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like PJ Harvey in this music video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, well they all seem pretty feminine to me. More "sexy" than "girly" but still feminine.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Neither, the middle ground is the winner. Someone who likes her skirts & dresses (love that style) but will love to kick a football at the park, go to the pub for beers, and not require an hour a day to get ready.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I do not like girly girls.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

She and Her Darkness said:


> Hm, well they all seem pretty feminine to me. More "sexy" than "girly" but still feminine.


Yeah, I agree. Well, based on what I linked there.

Oh, I find Kate Moennig quite attractive too.

(I'm not _that _ into women usually though, just bored hence random post.)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

She and Her Darkness said:


> I actually do as well lol I figured others would not have the same connotations with that word.
> 
> Here's what i was going for:


I prefer a mix, I guess - depending on the circumstance. But, I probably lean more towards feminine, because hoodies and jeans seem a bit teenagerish. (Reminds me of the movie Juno or something)


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't like boys so it doesn't make sense to like a tomboy.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


>


Mmm... I do love women in hoodies and jeans! Though you changed the image before I could respond... That other one was awesome.

I tend to prefer tomboys in both appearance and personality. For example, I've always loved short hair on girls/women, and I strongly prefer casual clothes like jeans and T-shirts over "classy" dresses, "frilly" skirts or other such feminine clothes. And don't even get me started on high heels, ugh! Give me a girl in sneakers any day! Although I am a fan of crop tops, which I guess are feminine.

In terms of personality, I don't like sports so that type of tomboy wouldn't do. I'm more into "skater," "rocker" and especially "gamer" girls. I don't think I could relate much to a highly feminine woman, and a lot of my sense of attraction seems to stem from a core desire for a single partner who could be both my best friend and romantic interest at the same time. Since I don't care about hair, makeup or fashion, I wouldn't want a woman who is all about those things.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

feminine 100%.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Twilightforce said:


> I don't like boys so it doesn't make sense to like a tomboy.


+1 lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Karsten said:


> I prefer a mix, I guess - depending on the circumstance. But, I probably lean more towards feminine, because hoodies and jeans seem a bit teenagerish. (Reminds me of the movie Juno or something)


Agreed.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

If the difference comes down to practicality and comfort (tomboy) vs. vanity and attention-seeking (feminine), then I'd pick the former every single time. Not to mention that the latter is more likely to have backwards views on gender relations, which is a total no-go, and also interests that I can't relate to, along with an unhealthy need to fit a standard of femininity. Like I said, I think the ''tomboy'' style is more natural while ''feminine'' is largely a fabrication, exemplified by the obsessive preening needed to keep it up, and clothing which can't possibly be comfortable to wear. High heels are known to cause health problems too. I have more respect and can relate better to someone who dresses for comfort, not to impress.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Even though your four options have nuance, It's hard to pinpoint it like that for me. Voted for option 3. Character wise, I like strong, intelligent women, but that doesn't fall in the tomboy category per se. Geeky and introverted can also be wildly attractive. Physically I fall for femininity, a sort of elegance and grace, I guess. On the other hand, I don't like it when a woman is caught up in taking selfies and fiddles around with make up/fashion all the time. That kind of "girlish" is off putting to me.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Women in beautiful dresses like these women wear -






Even the older women dress well.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

ScorchedEarth said:


> If the difference comes down to practicality and comfort (tomboy) vs. vanity and attention-seeking (feminine), then I'd pick the former every single time. Not to mention that the latter is more likely to have backwards views on gender relations, which is a total no-go, and also interests that I can't relate to, along with an unhealthy need to fit a standard of femininity. Like I said, I think the ''tomboy'' style is more natural while ''feminine'' is largely a fabrication, exemplified by the obsessive preening needed to keep it up, and clothing which can't possibly be comfortable to wear. High heels are known to cause health problems too. I have more respect and can relate better to someone who dresses for comfort, not to impress.


I'm not sure how fair that is. Of the "girly girls" I've been with, they've all worn dresses and heels because they liked to. It was practically a hobby for them to go out and look at dresses and shoes, even if they didn't end up buying anything. They wore all that stuff because it made them feel pretty, not because I required it or because there was some institutionalised sexist standard for them to live up to. (_That's not to say many women don't feel that pressure, but that's for another thread - I can only speak for those I've been close with._)

They enjoyed it. Wearing something like a sundress gave them confidence in themselves when they went out. Dressing up wasn't something done out of vanity or the need to get attention, and they didn't suffer for the sake of appearances; it made them happy.

It's not like they wore it all the time either. I think a lot of people have this idea in their heads of "feminine" girls only owning a wardrobe full of dresses and heels, when the truth is that they spend as much time as anyone else wearing normal clothes, like leggings and an old shirt. That doesn't make them a "tomboy" either. That's just how people are.

It's a little ridiculous to say that you can't respect a girl as much because she likes to dress nicely.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I'm not sure how fair that is. Of the "girly girls" I've been with, they've all worn dresses and heels because they liked to. It was practically a hobby for them to go out and look at dresses and shoes, even if they didn't end up buying anything. They wore all that stuff because it made them feel pretty, not because I required it or because there was some institutionalised sexist standard for them to live up to. (_That's not to say many women don't feel that pressure, but that's for another thread - I can only speak for those I've been close with._)
> 
> They enjoyed it. Wearing something like a sundress gave them confidence in themselves when they went out. Dressing up wasn't something done out of vanity or the need to get attention, and they didn't suffer for the sake of appearances; it made them happy.
> 
> ...


Yep

Then again I don't really mind vanity in others to a degree.






Arrogance is no though.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Male here. As far as style/clothing, I prefer my females with the simple unassuming-but-clean look which seems to be labeled tomboy (but while I may think they're cuter in jeans and sweatshirt, anything short of a clown suit probably isn't a deal-breaker). For personality, I prefer a unique mix.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Spindrift said:


> I'm not sure how fair that is. Of the "girly girls" I've been with, they've all worn dresses and heels because they liked to. It was practically a hobby for them to go out and look at dresses and shoes, even if they didn't end up buying anything. They wore all that stuff because it made them feel pretty, not because I required it or because there was some institutionalised sexist standard for them to live up to. (_That's not to say many women don't feel that pressure, but that's for another thread - I can only speak for those I've been close with._)
> 
> They enjoyed it. Wearing something like a sundress gave them confidence in themselves when they went out. Dressing up wasn't something done out of vanity or the need to get attention, and they didn't suffer for the sake of appearances; it made them happy.
> 
> ...


Okay, I was a bit too harsh, it's just the vain attention-seekers I don't respect as much. For the rest, it's still kinda sad that they feel compelled to spend an hour preening in front of a mirror in order to feel presentable going to an event. It would be easier on them if they'd feel comfortable just throwing on a hoodie and skipping the makeup. I sure wouldn't judge them negatively for it, but I think some people unfortunately would.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Okay, I was a bit too harsh, it's just the vain attention-seekers I don't respect as much. For the rest, it's still kinda sad that they feel compelled to spend an hour preening in front of a mirror in order to feel presentable going to an event. It would be easier on them if they'd feel comfortable just throwing on a hoodie and skipping the makeup. I sure wouldn't judge them for it, but I think some people unfortunately would.


I've had that discussion before, trying to convince a girl that I think she's just as beautiful with minimal makeup and whatever she has on. It's always been true when I've said it, and it would be the easier route if they cut out that prep time, but I get why they never took me up on the offer to go out like that. You're right, there are a sizable amount of people who would judge them for doing just that.

As a guy, it's a realm that I'm never going to truly understand the depths and intricacies of. It's done for themselves as much as anyone else. I've just learned to accept it and go along with what they want. They've got their designer shoes, I've got my green and white mana.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Anything is good, but it's usually not a black or white thing. I'd assume most gals have a variety of different stuff in their wardrobes just the same as I do.

The only thing that stands out especially for me though which is neither feminine nor boyish is flamboyant and/or eccentric, avant-garde tastes in fashion. I can appreciate someone who dresses in bright colours and who likes to look a little differently from the rest of the crowd, but I'm not sure if that would be a contributing factor in my being attracted to them or not.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i lean most towards option 3


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Tomboy, not even close. 

That's based upon some assumptions based on character and behaviour though. So the real answer would be, it depends on the individual woman. 

Hopefully, if I'm ever in that situation being aware of my biases will allow me to give them a fair chance.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I've had that discussion before, trying to convince a girl that I think she's just as beautiful with minimal makeup and whatever she has on. It's always been true when I've said it, and it would be the easier route if they cut out that prep time, but I get why they never took me up on the offer to go out like that. You're right, there are a sizable amount of people who would judge them for doing just that.
> 
> As a guy, it's a realm that I'm never going to truly understand the depths and intricacies of. It's done for themselves as much as anyone else. I've just learned to accept it and go along with what they want. They've got their designer shoes, I've got my green and white mana.


Red and black ftw.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

appearance: definitely feminine. something about female body traits like pronounced bum, boobs, and curves are such a turn on. lucky my gf has these.

personality: this I don't mind a bit more "masculine". I like a tough girl.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I want a girl who loves opera and wants to be taken by space aliens to we can go explore the universe together. And who has a hot bod. I like hot bods.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Tomboy personality and looks.
Though I've never been close to girls so I'm not really sure which personality type I like more. But I know I like tomboyish look more than girly look.

Girly looks are full of makeup and accessories and their hair, clothes, etc are so carefully done that I tend to be repulsed. I feel like I'm so out of their league because I never spend much time/money on my appearance. My father spends almost 0 time and money on his. And even though my mom always looks nice she is less concerned with superficial stuff than most women I know.

So it's kind of alienating to me when I see people who have put significant amounts of effort into looking good. I feel I have very little in common with them.

Also I find boyish girls hot 



Mc Borg said:


> I do not like girly girls.


:high5


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I like both it just depends on the girl. I don't like it when girls dress impractically, like with shoes they can't walk in and clothes that are nowhere near warm enough for the weather. It just seems stupid to me, because those girls can easily look just as beautiful in more practical attire. And I don't mind if a girl is into sports and other more male stuff, as long as she feminine in other ways.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I like a submissive girl. Even if she looks a little rough, if she is submissive or can go into a submissive mode that does it for me.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't mind too much either way. But I do seem to have a lot less in common with very girly/feminine women, so that kind of steers me in a certain direction I guess.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

As long as the face looks feminine I don't care whether she dresses feminine or boyish. 
As far as personality goes I tend to lean more towards the boyish type.

My idea of the perfect girl is Kristen Stewart, feminine yet boyish.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello. Human male reporting in.



rahzim said:


> The more attractive one.:boogie


Yeah, something like that...

But,



She and Her Darkness said:


> Here's what i was going for:


My anxiety-induced uptightness aside, I am a very laid back person.

Jeans and a hoodie say to me, "_I'm laid back, too._"

The other look, not so much.

So, all other things being equal, the '_jeans and a hoodie_' girl has the advantage -- at least when it comes to snap judgements and instant impressions (which, in my case at least, have a pretty strong effect).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like both. I prefer feminine if they're not too feminine and tom boys can be nice too as long as they don't act like Pvt. Vasquez in Aliens.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't the best of both worlds supposed to be some hot, sexy chick (physically feminine) who likes video games, sports, and cars? They want a woman who can eat anything and still stay thin (not some annoying salad eater). Can still look hot without taking hours to get ready. 

I'm like the worst of both worlds. Have zero interest in sports, cars, and video games but I'm not into wearing sexy clothes and being all dolled up (long and well maintained hair and fingernails, etc.). I take forever to get ready, just to look mediocre, hahahaha. And I have to be careful of what I eat, otherwise I balloon up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomboyish by a mile. Always preferred them. They're often lesbians in my experience. They're still sexy though.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I am hominid Male. 

I trust this issue is now fully resolves

Warmest Regards

Bob.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

2Milk said:


> As long as the face looks feminine I don't care whether she dresses feminine or boyish.
> As far as personality goes I tend to lean more towards the boyish type.
> 
> My idea of the perfect girl is Kristen Stewart, feminine yet boyish.


 Agreed. I do like her better with the longer hair though. She's still a bit androgynous even with long hair but it's just a really nice vibe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Agreed. I do like her better with the longer hair though. She's still a bit androgynous even with long hair but it's just a really nice vibe.


I think she looks pretty feminine in the first photo, although her body language + the way she speaks is always mildly androgynous so maybe that's why people think that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think she looks pretty feminine in the first photo, although her body language is always mildly androgynous so maybe that's why people think that.


 Well, for one thing she doesn't appear to be wearing a lot of makeup (she might be but it doesn't look obvious to me). She also has real eyebrows, which is not really masculine but female celebrities have been sporting drawn on eyebrows for so long that it has almost changed the definition of femininity.

And yes. I think body language does also change someone's apparent gender identity a bit. I do like long hair but I generally prefer it if they don't wear a lot of makeup or frilly stuff. A perfect women to me is with a feminine hairstyle, an ordinary t-shirt and jeans and sneakers. Minimal jewelry. I guess what that really is is feminine but super casual.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, for one thing she doesn't appear to be wearing a lot of makeup (she might be but it doesn't look obvious to me). She also has real eyebrows, which is not really masculine but female celebrities have been sporting drawn on eyebrows for so long that it has almost changed the definition of femininity.
> 
> And yes. I think body language does also change someone's apparent gender identity a bit. I do like long hair but I generally prefer it if they don't wear a lot of makeup or frilly stuff. A perfect women to me is with a feminine hairstyle, an ordinary t-shirt and jeans and sneakers. Minimal jewelry. I guess what that really is is feminine but super casual.


Hmm yeah I know what you're getting at I mean she's not 'Barbie,' but she still seems more feminine with the long hair than tomboy to me but I dunno. Also yeah she's wearing makeup lol (looks like quite a bit but I'm not 100% sure,) it's 'natural' looking but if I zoom in all around her eyes + mascara, lipstick, and I think she's done stuff to her skin in other areas too.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Tomboyish by a mile. Always preferred them. They're often lesbians in my experience. They're still sexy though.


What happened to your avatar? Did the bug eat him?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Karsten said:


> What happened to your avatar? Did the bug eat him?


 he turned into a stinkbug.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm yeah I know what you're getting at I mean she's not 'Barbie,' but she still seems more feminine with the long hair than tomboy to me but I dunno. Also yeah she's wearing makeup lol (looks like quite a bit but I'm not 100% sure,) it's 'natural' looking but if I zoom in all around her eyes + mascara, lipstick, and I think she's done stuff to her skin in other areas too.


 WRT the makeup thing. I think maybe there's a trend towards more natural looking makeup. If so, that's a good thing IMO.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not a guy so I won't vote but I like girls that are feminine-ish. Like girls that dress plainly, but still wear dresses if they feel like it. Long hair is a plus. Are librarian/geek types tomboyish? That's what I'm talking about I guess. All the girls I've dated/been interested in dating are usually like that. (I guess somebody like this?)

As a girl, I guess I also lean rather feminine. I enjoy doing my makeup and wearing clothes that I like (that means dresses sometimes), but I guess I'm not a traditional girly girl and more often than not I just wear combat boots and graphic tees. I don't really think of my personality as feminine or tomboy. I think it's a mix of both. I can't really get along with girly girls or traditionally masculine guys. Idk I've taken a few "is your mind male/female" tests (one from my psychology textbook) and I either get androgynous or male.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> WRT the makeup thing. I think maybe there's a trend towards more natural looking makeup. If so, that's a good thing IMO.


Well often there's similar levels of makeup involved just in one situation it _looks _ like they're wearing less. When makeup is vibrant and expressive, at least people know that people are wearing it so that they can acknowledge and appreciate the effort put in. I mean, I don't wear makeup so I don't know if maybe natural looking makeup takes less time to apply, but I wouldn't have thought so really if you're using makeup on all the same areas.

Personally I actually like more vivid makeup, since I'm a big fan of alternative looking people - the black eyeliner and everything. It feels more expressive as well instead of just hiding flaws and to look 'normal,' (instead of tired/ill which is the common assumption when people wear 'natural' makeup and then stop wearing it,) which explains why even guys sometimes go for that style (because culturally they're not encouraged to hide flaws using makeup, so typically they only use it for expression. Unless they live in South Korea of course.)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the very female appearance is the most attractive. long hair, perfume. etc. I couldn't stand a very very short haircut on a woman i was hooked with. some women can look surprisingly butch if it shaved short. and that's a major turn off.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a woman and i prefer feminine women physically (and very masculine men.) I don't believe any personality traits are inherently masculine or feminine so i just like whichever person i'm attracted to.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

dungarees


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I like women with personality traits that are typically considered masculine. I don't really care what they wear. I like people who are assertive, sexually aggressive, confident, "tough", etc., whether they're wearing leather and tats or a dress and heels.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Appearance feminine, though I don't mean makeup and clothes. Personality traits, probably a mixed bag.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

If girly girl means afraid to break a nail and being unwilling to live an active lifestyle for fear her makeup might smudge, then I think I'm more interested in tomboys, though I must admit that women in dresses/skirts can make you do silly things.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

both feminine and tomboyish appearance, but more tomboyish personality


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

*DISCLAIMER*: _The following is my preference. Don't take it personally. We all have our "standards"._

I like someone with a strong personality, more than anything.

While I've preferred "girly girl" appearances, I have found certain tomboys attractive.

In simplest terms, I want someone I can argue with. I feel that if I can't at least argue with someone, I won't be able to make it work. Hence, I mention someone with a strong, independent personality.

This, of course, is coming from someone with zero relationship experience (so go figure).

In the end, the heart wants what it wants, so you never know!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I consider my style laidback and casual.I hate attention so I wont go in the way of dolling myself up. Im also not the girliest in terms of makeup and dresses. In todays society, 0 make up equals weird to most girls. No wonder why I cant fit in with most of them.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

A mix. Not some preening girl who takes selfies every two minutes, essentially if feminine means a girl who, say, always made sure her legs were smooth when I was with her, then yeah feminine :lol But a mix would be great, dream girl for me would want to go and play football, but also look great in a dress and heels! Though the dress and heels would be more private thing  

Overall I've been attracted to all sorts of girls so I guess for me it doesn't matter too much. An extreme either way is bad, I dated a girl who looked hot as hell in a dress, but was also really sporty. So I thought ''great''! But then she burped and stuff and I didn't like that, i'd never do that in front of a girl! It was the worst male kinda behaviour, I hate it when anyone just belches in public, so freakin obnoxious! But going with a girl who was too obsessed about her appearance to walk the dog without spending two hours getting ready would also grate. Somewhere in the middle! I imagine most guys are like that, bit of both would be ideal.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Both.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

I like both, but prefer tomboys in general. Though I other best would be a mix of both, not the extreme version of them.


----------

